# 1k hps bare bulb distance ?



## Turm (Apr 19, 2013)

Just set up my 1k bare bulb with fan underneath, just wondering what distance people are doing with their set up. I got them currently 18 inches away.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 19, 2013)

Place your hand right above the canopy. If it gets too hot for your hand, it's too hot for the plants.
The colder the air your putting on that bulb the closer you can get it. Good luck


----------



## Turm (Apr 20, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Place your hand right above the canopy. If it gets too hot for your hand, it's too hot for the plants.
> The colder the air your putting on that bulb the closer you can get it. Good luck


Been doing that but have seen people getting as close as 8 inches and am wondering how they get that done, trying to bring down the heat though. Temps are at 86 F now, I know they'll be fine but not trying to have my buds be fluffy. Thinking i should put co2 into the mix now maybe?


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a chart that was shared with me, I try to
go by it as temps allow.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 20, 2013)

Turm said:


> Been doing that but have seen people getting as close as 8 inches and am wondering how they get that done, trying to bring down the heat though. Temps are at 86 F now, I know they'll be fine but not trying to have my buds be fluffy. Thinking i should put co2 into the mix now maybe?


A stronger isolating fan, stronger Inline fan, a mini AC would do you wonders as well.
Take care of the heat before adding something else that could cause you problems


----------



## hyroot (Apr 20, 2013)

Ricky Do you have a chart with par output comparisons? As lumens mean nothing to plant growth.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing beats the old "hand over the buds" method. Those lumen charts - as clearly stated - are for optimal "light", not "heat" (the more energy converted to visible spectra photon light, the less converted to infra-red heat and vice versa), and don't take into account other factors, such as environmental temperatures, heat ducting and exhaust.

The beauty of vertical growing is that the fans leaves will start to burn long before the buds start to bleach. Unlike a horizontal grow, where the buds are on top and tend to burn first, fan leaves jut out towards the bulb in a vertical grow.

I run 1200 watts - but that's from two bulbs (600s) - and I have my plants about 8-12 inches away on either side (further in summer, closer in winter). If my fan leaves start to burn, I either cut the tips off or remove the burning leaves altogether (or simply leave them if they do not present a fire hazard). If the buds start to bleach, I pull the branches back 2-3 inches - usually you don't need more than that.


----------



## Temis420(Qc) (Apr 25, 2013)

Get a cool tubes with Vortex 449cfm should do it and you are going able to put them at 4-6inches ...


----------



## Pureblood89 (Apr 25, 2013)

4-6 inches if you like light bleaching, even with a cooltube I wouldn't put a 1k hps closer than 12 inches


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 26, 2013)

10-14" IMO. Round canopy. I'd probably go closer to 14" I think that would give you a better yield but it would be curious to see.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 26, 2013)

Temis420(Qc) said:


> Get a cool tubes with Vortex 449cfm should do it and you are going able to put them at 4-6inches ...


I've tried cool tubes in the past on 1200w grows, but they were little better than a floor fan blowing directly up at the bulbs. Cool tubes get dirty, are a PIA to keep clean (if you don't want to reduce your light with dirty glass), and I prefer having a floor fan that also aerates the plants. You can use a cool tube if you wish, but they're not worth the money or hassle, IMO, for vertical growing.


----------



## Turm (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah it was getting wayyy too hot with just the bare bulb, had to grab a cool tube. 85 during the day, 72 at night. (co2 enriched)


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 28, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Ricky Do you have a chart with par output comparisons? As lumens mean nothing to plant growth.


No, sorry I dont.

I just had that as it was given to me as a reference point
for different lights and distances.


----------



## TentGrower101 (Apr 28, 2013)

18"-24" depending on the light footprint u want. U don't need it closer than that. I have 2000w in a 4'x8'x7' tent. I had 5 plants, I harvested one a couple days ago. There ar still 4 left.


----------



## TentGrower101 (Apr 28, 2013)

Some say, cooltube. This is an 8"cooltube. I have it a couple inches lower, not much!


----------



## Turm (Apr 30, 2013)

TentGrower101 said:


> View attachment 2635230Some say, cooltube. This is an 8"cooltube. I have it a couple inches lower, not much!


looking good bro


----------



## SeedHo (Apr 30, 2013)

prawn connary i `am an admirer of your drop bulb grows years ago from another board. it made have to try it, and it was some of my most productive grows. i was booted from the board and i never got to follow your stuff as much as i wanted. at the time you were just running single bulbs. i bet the 2 your running now has to improve on your end results. the thing i liked most about it was the temp drops. thanks for the info you have spread.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 30, 2013)

Prawn Connery said:


> I've tried cool tubes in the past on 1200w grows, but they were little better than a floor fan blowing directly up at the bulbs. Cool tubes get dirty, are a PIA to keep clean (if you don't want to reduce your light with dirty glass), and I prefer having a floor fan that also aerates the plants. You can use a cool tube if you wish, but they're not worth the money or hassle, IMO, for vertical growing.


Yep. Cooltubes are a waste as long as you have adequate air exchange. There's no real temp difference. If you don't exchange your air enough, they will make a difference, but you're fucking your plants either way by not providing enough Co2.


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 4, 2013)

SeedHo said:


> prawn connary i `am an admirer of your drop bulb grows years ago from another board. it made have to try it, and it was some of my most productive grows. i was booted from the board and i never got to follow your stuff as much as i wanted. at the time you were just running single bulbs. i bet the 2 your running now has to improve on your end results. the thing i liked most about it was the temp drops. thanks for the info you have spread.


Thanks mate - glad I could help. Yes, after seeing such great results with a single 600w vertical grow, the obvious next step was to . . . er, step it up! To 1200w. That was almost 10 years ago - I've been growing vertically ever since. And I've tried just about everything in the mean time. Experience teaches you a lot. Glad people still remember me <embarrassed grin>


----------

